# Explosions



## Scott (Feb 20, 2006)

I am a young earth person and am teaching that to my 7 year old, who has an interest in science. Anyway, I was watching a a secular lecture series on astronomy recently and he decided to watch some with me. My boy (Quinn) would critique various things the professor said. This was the funny one. Describing the Bing Bang theory, the professor said the universe began with an explosion. Quinn turned to me and said, "*We're Christians. We don't believe in explosions*."


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 20, 2006)

That's cute. Kids are so funny. My three year old walks up to kids that are being openly defiant and yells: "Obey your Mommy!" We're trying to teach him to stop that.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 20, 2006)

Ah! A little theonomist! That's so funny!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 20, 2006)

It comes in handy sometimes. His little sister, Anna, got a hold of my wife's lipstick yesterday. James said: "Anna is using a marker. Don't do that Anna!"

My wife found her and she had "scribbled" on a nice shirt and pants.  She actually did a pretty good job with her lips.

Little kids have a very well developed sense of justice early on. James is noticeably upset when his sister does something she's not supposed to do.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> My three year old walks up to kids that are being openly defiant and yells: "Obey your Mommy!" We're trying to teach him to stop that.



 That's hilarious!!  I'm sure the mommy appreciates it, though.


----------

